# buffedCast 498 - Eure Fragen zum buffedCast



## Elenenedh (4. Juli 2016)

Mittwochs ist buffedCast-Tag! Und damit auch ihr bei der Plauderrunde rund um MMOGs und Offline-Rollenspiele zu Wort kommt, suchen wir eure Fragen. Habt ihr Fragen zu bestimmten Spielen, benötigt ihr Tipps? Dann nutzt unseren Foren-Thread zum Podcast und stellt uns eure Fragen zum buffedCast oder lasst uns eure Meinung zu aktuellen Rollenspiel-Themen wissen.

Hier sammeln wir bis Dienstag um 14:00 Uhr eure Fragen und Kommentare zu aktuellen MMOG-Themen. Wir suchen uns die interessantesten Beiträge heraus und versuchen, möglichst viele davon zu beantworten und zu diskutieren.


----------



## Schampanse (4. Juli 2016)

Hallo liebes Buffed-Team,

wie entscheidet Ihr, wer euer Main Charakter ab Legion wird, denn gerade in der Anfangszeit wird man erfahrungsgemäß wenig Zeit haben zu twinken bzw. umzusteigen?

Da ich seit MoP nur noch casual spiele (PvP, PvE) werde ich weniger Zeit aufwenden Legion zu spielen.

Die neuen Features finde ich allesamt sehr interessant, gerade die Artefaktwaffen - nur leider gefällt mir dort nicht jede (selbst Storys rund um die Waffe finde ich teilweise sehr konstruiert) und ich will was cooles spielen, mit einer coolen Waffe!

Oder wird der Demonhunter eine Option für euch, einen neuen Main zu spielen?

 

Liebe Grüße,

Schampanse!


----------



## Aun (4. Juli 2016)

werdet ihr in zukunft wieder öfter uren twitchchannel benutzen? zams kleiner ausflug kam ja richtig gut an. (erstmal meinen gewinn auskosten  )


----------



## panic-panda (5. Juli 2016)

kia ora (hallo auf maori) liebes buffed team! 

ganz liebe grüße aus neuseeland!

 

erstmal danke für die vielen vielen vielen vielen jahre die ich euch nun hören und begleiten darf. auch wenn ich nichtmehr sehr aktiv wow oder videospiele allgemein (heroes of the storm geht immer mal zwischendurch) spiele, freue ich mich jede woche über euren cast und er bleibt weiterhin mein lieblings-podcast.

 

ich lebe seit februar in neuseeland und studiere hier. jetzt wollte ich auch abundzu mal ein wenig wow spielen (wir haben gerade "winter"... dh. viel regen und frische temperaturen), und dabei habe ich festgestellt, dass die pings so um 300ms sind. kein weltuntergang, aber dennoch wäre weniger sehr viel angenehmer.

 

ich versuch es kurz zu machen: ich hab mich vorab versucht so weit möglich zu informieren und es gibt seit einiger zeit oceanic server in australien für spieler in der region hier, vorher musste man sich in die usa verbinden, was ja auch immernoch ein gutes stück weit weg liegt.

 

allerdings seh ich die oceanic server nicht in meiner realm liste, was mich vermuten lässt, dass ich einen neuen account erstellen müsste. 

vielleicht könnt ihr mir beantworten, was genau ich mir alles neu kaufen müsste um einen neuen wow account erstellen zu können und auf dem aktuellen stand zu spielen? da ich wow nur noch aus reinen entspannungsgründen spiele, ist es für mich kein problem neue charakter zu erstellen.

 

nochmal ganz ganz liebe grüße! lasst euch nicht unterkriegen. das wichtigste ist, dass ihr immer spaß bei der ganzen sache habt  ich drücke die daumen, dass es auch finanziell weiterhin funktioniert, bin mir aber durchaus bewusst, dass es sicher nicht die leichtesten zeiten für euch sind. 

 

PS: ich finde es gut, wie ihr es macht. ich lese bzw. verfolge kaum videospiel-news, daher seid ihr auch meistens meine quelle nummer eins wenn es um jegliche art der spiele geht. im podcast unterwegs auf den neuesten stand gebracht zu werden und dabei netten menschen zuzuhören ist für mich einfach die beste art.

 

PPS: ich weiss natürlich, dass ihr einige große herr der ringe fans unter euch habt. ich wohne in wellington, wo auch peter jackson seine studios hat. post nach deutschland ist gar nicht so teuer, wie man annehmen möchte. und wenn es etwas gibt, womit ich euch eine freude machen kann, lasst es mich wissen! hab mir den mount doom (mount ngauruhoe) auch schon aus der nähe angeschaut (man kann direkt daran bergwandern).

 

ich wünsch euch eine wundervolle woche.


----------

